# 9 Pakistani men groom and rape girl, 14 years old.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Nine men have been jailed after a 14-year-old girl was preyed upon and forced into prostitution.

The vulnerable teenager was targeted with vodka and cigarettes after she was spotted wandering the streets before she was made to have sex with a string of Asian men, Greater Manchester Police said.

The child went missing from home in Rochdale, Greater Manchester, on two occasions in February 2008 before she told officers she had been sexually exploited.

Over the following weeks the girl was spoken to by a specialist team of officers, police said. She was able to identify the places she was taken and the men who had abused her.

The convictions for various offences, including sexual activity with a child, controlling a child prostitute, facilitating child prostitution and paying for sexual services with a child, can be reported following the acquittal of another man at Manchester Crown Court who faced charges in connection with the case.

The girl, who is white, had to testify in separate trials involving the men and was eventually excused further evidence after a third hearing when psychologists ruled there were fears for her mental and physical well-being.

In a statement, the girl said: "These people exploit young girls, introduce them to prostitution, feed them drugs and alcohol and tell them they love them. I know this because it has happened to me and it has changed my life enormously. I just hope that people will be more aware of this now and will be able to prevent this from happening to other vulnerable young girls."

Superintendent Paul Savill, from Greater Manchester Police, said: "This child has been through an absolutely horrifying ordeal at the hands of these men. The level of abuse she has suffered is almost beyond belief. She has been treated like a commodity; beaten, threatened and sexually exploited. These men took advantage of her vulnerability with no regard for her well-being. I commend this young girl for her bravery in supporting this case. Even after her ordeal she was able to revisit the sites where she was abused and testify against her abusers in court."

Aftab Khan, 31, of Tarporley Avenue, Fallowfield, pleaded guilty to one count of controlling a child prostitute and one count of sexual activity with a child. He was sentenced to nine years in prison. This was later reduced to seven years on appeal. Abid Khaliq, 30, of Shrewsbury Street, Stretford, was sentenced to eight months in prison after admitting perverting the course of justice. Ahmed Noorzai, 29, of Royce Court in Hulme, was sentenced to four years in prison after he was found guilty of paying for the sexual services of a child. Mohammed Anwar Safi, 31, of no fixed address, was sentenced to 31 months in prison after admitting paying for the sexual services of a child.

Mohammed Khan, 26, of Royce Court, Hulme, was sentenced to four years in prison after he was found guilty of facilitating child prostitution. Najibullah Safi, 32, of Reabrook Avenue, West Gorton, was sentenced to two years in prison after admitting to sexual activity with a child. Asad Yousaf Hassan, 28, of Rivington Street, Rochdale, was sentenced to two years in prison after admitting two counts of sexual activity with a child. Mohammed Basharat, 28, of Prospect Street, Rochdale, was sentenced to two years in prison after he pleaded guilty to sexual activity with a child under 16. Mohammed Atif, 29, of Rivington Street, Rochdale, was sentenced to two years in prison after admitting to sexual activity with a child.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ship them back.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

IF YOUR SCUM AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS.

[email protected] f*cking die in jail.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

cant even read it mate,,, never mind prison,, death for the cnuts ,


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The one on the bottom left was in my class at school.

He was a right greaseball.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RyanClarke said:


> ship them back.


to where? they were probably born in the UK.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Think they should all be tortured to death imo. Bit like Hostel where people buy the people to do **** to. Would make our country some nice wonga and let some random sickos torture people...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> ship them back.


No..... their names and photographs have been published..... leave them here.......

Incidently, it was on the news today that a white girl was dragged off the street in glasgow by 3 asian guys and raped this week. They've not been caught yet. Doesn't surprise me in the slightest.... its a predomnantly asian area and I used to live in it... same thing nearly happened to me on more than one occasion there. Once in broad daylight in a busy street and nobody turned a hair... 4 guys tried to grab me as I was using the cashline and informed me they were taking me away for that purpose.... was only the amount of noise i made and threatening to rip their nuts off and ram them down their throats etc they gave up and fcked off. On several other occasions I was followed home from bus or underground by groups or pairs of them and had to duck into takeaway shops and phone BF or taxi to come get me and take me rest of way, and another time they tried to get in my bedroom window as I lived in a basement flat but my staffordshire bull terrier scared the cvnts off.

Now I'm not racist by any means. Just telling it like it happened......

Its the reason I left the area.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SCUM. If it was possible, I'd get a gay horse to rape them all. One by one....


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

........wow, wheres that pakistani student that earlier said our country was crap for the people having no morals and his people in his country were so good and respectful....

or is it just the criminals from his country that come here........

(NOTE: IM NOT SAYING ALL THE PAKISTANI PEOPLE ARE CRIMINALS BEFORE I GET THE DO GOODER POLICE ON ME....IT WAS IN REFERANCE TO THE LAD EARLIER)


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

They should castrate horrible cvnts like this lot and make them serve *Life* in a gaypride prison


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

What annoys me is why should our tax pay for their upkeep?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now I'm not racist by any means. Just telling it like it happened......


I am and have yet to meet anyone I like or that show others respect with their backgrounds, should cut their dicks off and let them be beaten in a jail with no toilets, bed or tv for the rest of their lives. Before anyone slates me for my views, try living where I live first before you judge.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Careful guys, one of the mods is pro-islam and will shut the thread down if you go too overboard.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not far from rochdale myself, this also happens in other parts of manchester and seems to get swept under the carpet by the powers that be.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hard for me to comment on a piece of journalism which I won't/can't read as it would make me so angry that I would lose control.

When you have a daughter, these types of stories hit you to the core...........


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets give them 10 million pounds


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> I am and have yet to meet anyone I like or that show others respect with their backgrounds, should cut their dicks off and let them be beaten in a jail with no toilets, bed or tv for the rest of their lives. Before anyone slates me for my views, try living where I live first before you judge.


When I lived there I worked with ONE pakistani lad who was ace.... thats the only reason I couldn't call myself racist at the time either, IMO if you dont hate them all you cant really be lol. I've met a few since who were ok but not many. I will admit I dislike the majority (or should I say the ones who conform to the stereotype....) but not all. And its the males I dislike. I've no issue with the women so it means I cant really be full on racist I guess lol. Also - I dislike them for how they behave - not for their nationality - and thats the key point I think.

I've not got a prob with other nationalities really... Indians are in the main ok for example....

Kinda the same with black ppl..... The vast majority are great but there is a certain "type" that give others a bad reputation and p1ss some ppl off... the wannabe gangster types for example.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Lets give them 10 million pounds


hahahaha cant rep you yet mate as given too much out. :thumb:


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

thats sickening, they should of got longer


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> When I lived there I worked with ONE pakistani lad who was ace.... thats the only reason I couldn't call myself racist at the time either, IMO if you dont hate them all you cant really be lol. I've met a few since who were ok but not many. I will admit I dislike the majority (or should I say the ones who conform to the stereotype....) but not all. And its the males I dislike. I've no issue with the women so it means I cant really be full on racist I guess lol. Also - I dislike them for how they behave - not for their nationality - and thats the key point I think.
> 
> I've not got a prob with other nationalities really... Indians are in the main ok for example....
> 
> Kinda the same with black ppl..... The vast majority are great but there is a certain "type" that give others a bad reputation and p1ss some ppl off... the wannabe gangster types for example.


Zara, great post and very well articulated. Hit the nail on the head. :beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Kinda the same with black ppl..... The vast majority are great but there is a certain "type" that give others a bad reputation and p1ss some ppl off... the wannabe gangster types for example.


I think the white people are worse than black ones for being wanabee gangsters here :lol: You're right though it's more how they behave which I dislike, and also pointing guns out of cars in the asda carpark with 50 cent blaring out of the stereo


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i read it yesterday, regardless of their nationality they should be tortured


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And its the males I dislike..


Agreed.

The men and women are brought up completely different in their culture. As we know, the women are made to be subservient, on the whole and the men are told or given the impression that women aren't their equals and don't deserve to be treated as such.

I work with mainly Asians, and they all have a wife, and then a girlfriend (white) for fun.

Every Asian girl I've ever known has been lovely.

I knew one well. She was working to save enough money to be able to run away from her husband and hide.

She was gorgeous and such a nice girl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dislike them for how they behave - not for their nationality


 :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Itz Sal (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm a Pakistani male :S well i'm just 17, it's appauling how some of these guys act and what they do. I'm Not like any of them, was brought up to hate people like that and will do. They cnuts should be skinned alive, doesn't help that it won't just end here, but the majority of them are all the same :S bit like a disease.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a wannabe gangster or nothing like that, I am a 36yo professional but if this happened to my daughter, then these scumballs would be dead if I could find them. Strong words but true.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

There going to prison which doesn't seem a good enough justice but hopefully word will get round what has happened inside and they will feel the pain they should...as although there are a lot of people in there for many different reasons..they all hate the paedophiles and rapists... gutted to be both...

have fun being bummed...


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Itz Sal said:


> i'm a Pakistani male :S well i'm just 17, it's appauling how some of these guys act and what they do. I'm Not like any of them, was brought up to hate people like that and will do. They cnuts should be skinned alive, doesn't help that it won't just end here, but the majority of them are all the same :S bit like a disease.


nice to hear that people who are the same religion think this way


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll tell you what would happen where I am. They'd be let out on bail then all would be killed in their vehicles by back seat motorcycle riders with a handgun. Deservedly so.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

avril said:


> to where? they were probably born in the UK.


they wouldnt be pakistani/asian ... if they where born here?

mind im not good at geography like lol


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

WRT said:


> I am and have yet to meet anyone I like or that show others respect with their backgrounds, should cut their dicks off and let them be beaten in a jail with no toilets, bed or tv for the rest of their lives. Before anyone slates me for my views, try living where I live first before you judge.


 :beer:


----------



## dawson2k5 (Jun 28, 2010)

line them all up and allow the parents of abused children who wish to kick the **** out of these people kick the **** out of them, then shoot them one by one and burn them all together, saves on the cost of keeping them in prison


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Should bring back good old public stoning..If a white gang done this in an asian/muslim country an asian girl .Can you imagine getting as little as 2 years? :cursing:


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> When I lived there I worked with ONE pakistani lad who was ace.... thats the only reason I couldn't call myself racist at the time either, IMO if you dont hate them all you cant really be lol. I've met a few since who were ok but not many. I will admit I dislike the majority (or should I say the ones who conform to the stereotype....) but not all. And its the males I dislike. I've no issue with the women so it means I cant really be full on racist I guess lol. Also - I dislike them for how they behave - not for their nationality - and thats the key point I think.
> 
> I've not got a prob with other nationalities really... *Indians are in the main ok for example.... *


thats right. i hate to say this but when in the media they talk about asian youth causing this, that its usually pakistani lads


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im sure they'll get a good welcoming in prison once word spreads as to what theyre in for

horrible fvckers


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Should bring back good old public stoning..If a white gang done this in an asian/muslim country an asian girl .Can you imagine getting as little as 2 years? :cursing:


A US marine got 40 years for an apparent rape in the Philippines. They don't fck about in this part of the world. In China you'd likely get a bullet in the back of the head on execution day.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

burn them, stab there fckin brains out with your diks. :cursing:


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

what i don't really understand is how when a couple of waste of sperm pakistanis do summat like this, suddenly every pakistani is a crim and all this about how you don't live with them. what are we like not human, I mean come on people wtf


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Its so sad, poor kid. As to the offenders its a more common offence than you'd think, it should be seen and deat with as a racially aggrivated sex crime, and normal sex offender programmes should focus on the targetting of vulnerable children outside the historical ethnicity of the offender.

We need research into offences like this, to ensure that vulnerable kids are not exploited because of their ethnicity. Some one somewhere should have noticed the bloody warning signs.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

the_almighty said:


> what i don't really understand is how when a couple of waste of sperm pakistanis do summat like this, suddenly every pakistani is a crim and all this about how you don't live with them. what are we like not human, I mean come on people wtf


I do agree with you mate on that one, its people that are evil not races, besides whatever race they were, the majority of the scum that are so called white and English in this country are no dam better than anyone anymore so i dont really see how we as a nation have any right to call anyone.

I dont really have any issues with race anymore, i just fckin hate everyone.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

it does not matter whether they are Pakistanis or some other nationality....what does matter is, what they did is horrifically wrong...they've ruined the poor girls life...and such people simply do not deserve to live!

what does matter is that the justice system is a joke! they do not deserve to live after such crimes and the justice system should have and should impose such harsh penalties to deal with such criminals!

due to the relaxed nature of the current justice system people commit crime as the penalties are not harsh enough to scare/worry them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Pakistani should not come into this. Regardless of where the fcuk they are from, they should be stoned then hung, end of.


----------



## dash_wag (May 29, 2006)

It's common in Pakistan!!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

says it all about the dirty cnuts.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

avril said:


> to where? they were probably born in the UK.


so being born in England dont make you English! being English is who you are what you do how you do it they are not English they are scum


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

dash_wag said:


> It's common in Pakistan!!


not common but happens on a larger scale...and thats again down to the judicial system of the country being corrupt...they do have death penalties there but the corrupt system allows criminals to buy their freedom

It does not matter what nationality such a criminal is...it does not matter which country such a criminal resides in...it does not matter whether such crimes are common in that country or aren't common...what matters is such criminals need to be taught a lesson which is harsh punishment for their deeds...they simply do not deserve to live!


----------



## johnzy (Aug 2, 2009)

We will not tolerate racist language on the forum. You are now banned.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Not read the whole hread as I find it quite difficult to read (the subjject matter not reading in general). But a couple of years ago I was speaking to a teacher who said that this was one of their biggest problems. Older Asian men hanging around the school in their cars trying to pick up the yong teenage girls. Its a far bigger problem than the authorities let on.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

dash_wag said:


> It's common in Pakistan!!


In my earlier post I said 'Asian'. What I should have said was 'Pakistani'.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> so being born in England dont make you English! being English is who you are what you do how you do it they are not English they are scum


Agreed. Instead of raping kids they should be getting p1ssed down the pub and starting fights at football matches.

<--Is English so don't get angry.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Totally disgusted, should have them tortured and raped see how they like it


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

I've heard that 9 out of 10 people approve of gang rape but always thought it was just a joke.

Sorry, too soon?

Imo, rapists especially when this gross should carry similiar jail sentences as murder. The girl may have lived, but she is going to be carrying around some horrid memories for life. Who knows if she can ever have any real intimate feelings with another human being again.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im from northern ireland and thankfully not many things like that happen over here! They would be a serious price if it did tho, and rightfully so


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

What makes me laugh about these types of cases is the difference in sentancing. One guy got 4 years for paying for a child prostitute, which could be taken as he never actually got round to raping her, and worse case scenario he did carry out the act, then another guy got just 2 years for "sexual activity" with a child!!

The minor sentences that these guys got are almost as disgusting as the crime they carried out, and what will happen when they're free'd, they'll probably be given new identitys and benefits for the rest of their lives because they fear for their safety!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thing is, as soon as they go into prison they'll be accepted with welcoming arms by the hardline muslims inside already and paedo's know they'll need protection. If your a kiddy fiddler and get banged up your life is sh1t....

i hate reading about stories where a young girl is gang raped by 5+ men.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thing is, as soon as they go into prison they'll be accepted with welcoming arms by the hardline muslims inside already and paedo's know they'll need protection. If your a kiddy fiddler and get banged up your life is sh1t....
> 
> i hate reading about stories where a young girl is gang raped by 5+ men.


Yes, I remember reading something along these lines. The jails on the east of the country and around the Midlands are supposedly run by these Muslim factions. Well not run, but they offer protection or however it works in prison. Long and the short of it was that many English people were converting to Islam for the protection from these gangs :cursing:

Perfect example of where the death penalty should be introduced.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

NickC said:


> What annoys me is why should our tax pay for their upkeep?


Correct. Hard Labour the [email protected] in Russia for life breaking rocks.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Yes, I remember reading something along these lines. The jails on the east of the country and around the Midlands are supposedly run by these Muslim factions. Well not run, but they offer protection or however it works in prison. Long and the short of it was that many English people were converting to Islam for the protection from these gangs :cursing:
> 
> Perfect example of where the death penalty should be introduced.


I'm saying nothing, I got banned for a month for contributing to that thread.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

NickC said:


> What annoys me is why should our tax pay for their upkeep?


Why should our tax pay for the scroaty little parents who have scroaty little kids to half of the council estate because there to thick worthless, drunk and lazy to keep there legs closed and work for a living.

The same applies with most things in this country mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> I'll tell you what would happen where I am. They'd be let out on bail then all would be killed in their vehicles by back seat motorcycle riders with a handgun. Deservedly so.


And that is the best way to do it Phil. Can you send them enforcers over here we need some of that treatment in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Nidge said:


> And that is the best way to do it Phil. Can you send them enforcers over here we need some of that treatment in the UK.


too right we do. should be toutured while their parents are forced to watch, and then maybe chop a few of their fingers off for bringing them up badly:thumbup1:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Nidge said:


> And that is the best way to do it Phil. Can you send them enforcers over here we need some of that treatment in the UK.


Vigilantes. Couldn't work in the UK, there would be massive manhunts and they'd be put in prison for longer than the child rapists would have been. Here they generally get away with it.


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

johnzy said:


> should be fcukin burned alive , thank god here in northern ireland we dont have many of these bxxxk cnuts to deal with, 9mm in the back of the head.


whats b***k got to do with it ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

N.P said:


> whats b***k got to do with it ?


x2

is there any need to make such an ignorant statment?


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

I hope they die of cancer and get raped in prison every hour by the hour .people like them don't deserve freedom and should be sentenced to life in solitary without parole


----------



## Darran 76 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im not racist but the more you here of these kind of things, it defo pushes you towards being racist, crimes like these, towards a kid should should be delt with swiftly. bring back hanging. You would not here the end of it if a white english man raped a asian would you!!!!A TOTALLY DIFFERENT STORY ALTOGETHER


----------



## johnzy (Aug 2, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> x2
> 
> is there any need to make such an ignorant statment?


Because thats what i believe in, and YES i am racist and i am not going to apologise to you or anyone else for it, if u dont like it to bad...jog on


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

The sentences are clearly not long enough but like said before even prisoners have morals and those that rape kids get put to the bottem of the pile.

Just look at Ian Huntley. He was in Wakefield prison but got moved because he was getting targeted and attacked, and lets face it their deffently not angles in Wakefield prison.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Being a proud muslim myself I strongly feel and wish these guys were tortured and killed for what they did. In relation to Zara i feel she has not been in the slightest racist but saying how it is. It depends on the area you live in with how people act. In one area near me you get white guys acting just as bad as some asians in others.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

johnzy said:


> Because thats what i believe in, and YES i am racist and i am not going to apologise to you or anyone else for it, if u dont like it to bad...jog on


I think you will find its now you that is "jogging on" because you are banned. 

There is no need for racist language.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Darran 76 said:


> Im not racist but the more you here of these kind of things, it defo pushes you towards being racist, crimes like these, towards a kid should should be delt with swiftly. bring back hanging. You would not here the end of it if a white english man raped a asian would you!!!!A TOTALLY DIFFERENT STORY ALTOGETHER


*2

A child is a child , I have a 11 year old sister if some one even looked at her with a dirty eye , I would k11l him ,so I don't blame you but there are cnuts in every race , jus saying


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh and those who are saying "im not racist but" then carry on with racist remarks can go to hell. Another thing to the original poster..similar stories of all types of race, religion, etc are easily found and common on the net but why post one specifically on supposed "muslims" doing such disgusting acts? They not even considered muslims for doing that. You seem to have an agenda with muslims looking at your past conversations in relation to muslims. Grow up.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I do agree with you mate on that one, its people that are evil not races, besides whatever race they were, the majority of the scum that are so called white and English in this country are no dam better than anyone anymore so i dont really see how we as a nation have any right to call anyone.
> 
> I dont really have any issues with race anymore, i just fckin hate everyone.


These ****s are a disgrace to any human being.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

aseeby19 said:


> *2
> 
> A child is a child , I have a 11 year old sister if some one even looked at her with a dirty eye , I would k11l him ,so I don't blame you but there are cnuts in every race , jus saying


Very true mate. Ian Brady, Ian Huntley, Sidney Cooke to name just 3 evil white people who have hurt and killed kids.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

they all look like dirty ****ing crackheads in those pictures. bury them alive


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Thank you Rob.


x2


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Let's not point fingers mate , the bottom line is .they are demented animals who end up with alot less then what they deserve , 2 -8years ? They might aswell give them e medal


----------



## Tarzen (Apr 20, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Should bring back good old public stoning..If a white gang done this in an asian/muslim country an asian girl .Can you imagine getting as little as 2 years? :cursing:


oh please.Islamic punishments like stoning to death for adultry is against humanity.


----------



## Tarzen (Apr 20, 2010)

LiftHeavy said:


> Im from northern ireland and thankfully not many things like that happen over here! They would be a serious price if it did tho, and rightfully so


oh yes NI ir very peacefull area.only few boombs attacks on churches and police and very few gang attacks on immigrant women and childrens.other than that it is heaven.


----------



## Tarzen (Apr 20, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> *2
> 
> A child is a child , I have a 11 year old sister if some one even looked at her with a dirty eye , I would k11l him ,so I don't blame you but there are cnuts in every race , jus saying


you sounds like paki lad.


----------



## Darran 76 (Aug 2, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> *2
> 
> A child is a child , I have a 11 year old sister if some one even looked at her with a dirty eye , I would k11l him ,so I don't blame you but there are cnuts in every race , jus saying


I know there is nasty cnuts in every race m8 but it seems to be the asian community get away with a lot more and there voice is heard by the general public, people seem to have a lot more tolerance towards them. Im just saying if i was to do a crime like this i know the punishment would be a lot more severe and the asians would make a massive outcry they alway play the racist card.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

robdog said:


> Very true mate. Ian Brady, Ian Huntley, Sidney Cooke to name just 3 evil white people who have hurt and killed kids.


True. Three individual evil cvnts. What is extremely worrying here is that there are 9 individual cvnts here living in ONE AREA.

And, I dont believe for a second, that this is the first rape that anyone of them has been involved with.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Tarzen said:


> you sounds like paki lad.


Yes and I don't like that term


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

scum in every culture mate, these animales deserve to be butt fcked by a group of horny gorillas :cursing:

Religion has nothing to do with this nor does culture, i very much doubt muslims will greet them with open arms in prison.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> scum in every culture mate, these animales deserve to be butt fcked by a group of horny gorillas :cursing:
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with this nor does culture, i very much doubt muslims will greet them with open arms in prison.


Meet the gorilla


----------



## Darran 76 (Aug 2, 2010)

Why is it only the (WHITE) man can be racist, our country has become a ethnic minority us true english have not got a leg to stand on anymore. theres nothing great about BRITAN anymore. all we do is talk but do fcuk about it


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

johnzy said:



> Because thats what i believe in, and YES i am racist and i am not going to apologise to you or anyone else for it, if u dont like it to bad...jog on


1st class ignorant knobhead!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Darran 76 said:


> Why is it only the (WHITE) man can be racist, our country has become a ethnic minority us true english have not got a leg to stand on anymore. theres nothing great about *BRITAN* anymore. all we do is talk but do fcuk about it


It's Britain. A failing education system might be partly to blame for why it is no longer so great. :whistling:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Darran 76 said:


> Why is it only the (WHITE) man can be racist, our country has become a ethnic minority us true english have not got a leg to stand on anymore. theres nothing great about BRITAN anymore. all we do is talk but do fcuk about it


I think you need to visit the National Statistics website mate lol

Great Britain

White - 92%

Black - 2%

Asian (Indians and Pakistani's) - 3%

White's are not a minority, even in area's that are considered to be black or asian.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> Meet the gorilla


 :confused1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

It's OK spouting off about do this and do that to them. They'll be put in a Prison with their own who's committed the same offences. No doubt they'll be swapping pictures when they settle in.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

andysutils said:


> :confused1:


All what am saying is if there was an executionerz job going around to hang these fokers then I would be the first one in line


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Pakistani should not come into this. Regardless of where the fcuk they are from, they should be stoned then hung, end of.


Generally i agree but i've noticed a tendency for pakistani males (and i do mean pakistani as like the other poster it seems everyone of indian descent i've met has been sound) to "hassle" and try to pick up considerably younger white girls and offer them drugs etc. Their behaviour was aggressive and totally unacceptable. It's also unlike any other group i've seen. The significance of them being pakistani is that there seems to be an unadressed cultural reason for this happening. Whether it's PC or fear of stirring up racism i think the media should do more to highlight it as it's pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Darran 76 said:


> Why is it only the (WHITE) man can be racist, our country has become a ethnic minority *us true english have not got a leg to stand on anymore*. theres nothing great about BRITAN anymore. all we do is talk but do fcuk about it


that explains all the disability benefit our taxes go towards


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> scum in every culture mate, these animales deserve to be butt fcked by a group of horny gorillas :cursing:
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with this nor does culture, i very much doubt muslims will greet them with open arms in prison.


I would kill them myself mate if i had the chance. These fools are pure and utter evil ****s


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

T.F. said:


> It's Britain. A failing education system might be partly to blame for why it is no longer so great. :whistling:


and why the polish are taking over :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> I think you need to visit the National Statistics website mate lol
> 
> Great Britain
> 
> ...


Agreed mate. People like him are the reason why ignorance exists even more so in this country.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Trojan_Pony said:


> Generally i agree but i've noticed a tendency for pakistani males (and i do mean pakistani as like the other poster it seems everyone of indian descent i've met has been sound) to "hassle" and try to pick up considerably younger white girls and offer them drugs etc. Their behaviour was aggressive and totally unacceptable. It's also unlike any other group i've seen. The significance of them being pakistani is that there seems to be an unadressed cultural reason for this happening. Whether it's PC or fear of stirring up racism i think the media should do more to highlight it as it's pretty much *common knowledge*.


 :confused1: how? You mean its pretty much YOUR own opinion :whistling:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> ship them back.


thats a bit harsh ant it...

just think now much it would cost for that many plan tickets, just lock them in room and forget to feed them...

wont cost no where near as much...


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Lowest of the low. Hang em.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

^ my missus lives in hounslow just down the road. again, those stats are bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

chilisi said:


> *I grew up in Heston*... I was attacked a few times because I was a white male...Been called a Fvcking White Honky, more times than I can remember. Them Stats are Horse SH1T.


 fvck so did i???


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Those stats are bollox, go to Bradford it's like playing where's Wally spotting a white person.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

^slough is the same. im assuming they have classed all the eastern europeans (who are white) in the white percentage? which is another debate in itself


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

In a number of London Boroughs whites are the minority race.

I live in Brent - it's one of them.

Of course, if you go to the local tube station in the morning, you'd think whites were the vast majority because 90% of the people you'll see going to work are white.

Go to the post office during the day or walk around the streets .................. do I even have to say it?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

WRT said:


> Those stats are bollox, go to Bradford it's like playing where's Wally spotting a white person.


It's the census mate, don't shoot the messenger.

I was brought up in Tottenham, North London, considered to be a very black area.

Census came back with 31% black, still a minority.

White's are not a minority in any way or form.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> It's the census mate, don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> I was brought up in Tottenham, North London, considered to be a very black area.
> 
> ...


Think another census is due soon, last one was 10 or so years ago, only remember roughly when it was because of all the people stating that their religion was Jedi. Not sure how much has changed though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

^

certainly not shooting the messenger my friend. i grew up in hounslow/heston with southall next door so in my personal experience i take these stats as bullsh1t because ive lived there and seen it.

As for other area's i wont comment on as i just dont know, although i used to be regular visitor to tottenham every sat afternoon, for all my sins!!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Just checked next one due on 27th March 2011, last one April 2001.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ^
> 
> certainly not shooting the messenger my friend. i grew up in hounslow/heston with southall next door so in my personal experience i take these stats as bullsh1t because ive lived there and seen it.
> 
> As for other area's i wont comment on as i just dont know, although i used to be regular visitor to tottenham every sat afternoon, for all my sins!!


True, it's due next year.

According to the stats 42 million whites, 3 million asians, 1.5 million blacks.

Ok, so people may disagree with the percentage figures, but there's no way whites are a minority in England.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> True, it's due next year.
> 
> According to the stats 42 million whites, 3 million asians, 1.5 million blacks.
> 
> Ok, so people may disagree with the percentage figures, but there's no way whites are a minority in England.


is it white people or english/british because i see plenty of whites around hounslow/slough but not one of them speaks any english?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> is it white people or english/british because i see plenty of whites around hounslow/slough but not one of them speaks any english?


White british apparently.

There's a large Polish community in West London, especially in Ealing and Hammersmith.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

if that be the case i would agree that white would be a majority but the eastern eupoean influx is a joke in itself aswell but lets save that for another day


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> White british apparently.
> 
> There's a large Polish community in West London, especially in Ealing and Hammersmith.


And don't forget all those immigrant bloody paddies all over W. London (like my dad)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

suliktribal said:


> Careful guys, one of the mods is pro-islam and will shut the thread down if you go too overboard.


no MOD is pro-islam on this board so i would suggest you stop trying to bait the MOD team


----------



## zyzz (Jun 21, 2010)

Probably going to get banned for this but meh.

What do you expect from this muslim generation?

They're forced to worship the Prophet Mohammed who everybody knows married Aisha at the age of 6 and shagged her when she was 9.

Multiple and underaged wives are common in the middle east and it's no wonder that 75% of the world's child brides are in Islamic countries.

Religion, poverty and decades of in-breeding has casued the Pakistani youth of today which unforunatley many of are living in the UK.

I'm not racist, muslim is a religion. These ****ers should be hung.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

zyzz said:


> *Probably going to get banned for this but meh.*
> 
> What do you expect from this muslim generation?
> 
> ...


dont worry to much about that, youve only got 15 posts mate :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> if that be the case i would agree that white would be a majority but the eastern eupoean influx is a joke in itself aswell but lets save that for another day


Hey leave off the Eastern Europeans. There's one who works in the Car Wash I go to, she is drop dead good looking with a backside to match. I'm sure people go there just to look at her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Hey leave off the Eastern Europeans. There's one who works in the Car Wash I go to, she is drop dead good looking with a backside to match. I'm sure people go there just to look at her.


in all fairness polish man named mariusz pudzianoski made me laugh so hard watching him fight, i nearly ended up in hospital so i owe them one! leave them off the list


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gbros said:


> Oh and those who are saying "im not racist but" then carry on with racist remarks can go to hell. Another thing to the original poster..similar stories of all types of race, religion, etc are easily found and common on the net but *why post one specifically on supposed "muslims"* doing such disgusting acts? They not even considered muslims for doing that. You seem to have an agenda with muslims looking at your past conversations in relation to muslims. Grow up.


Happened in my hometown, and I knew one of them. Went to school with him.

Also, I guess you could say I do have an agenda with muslims.

I dislike the way they form shut off communities that become no go areas for English people. Then claim segregation.

Round my area, you often see young male muslims prowling the school gates at 3pm in their BMW's.

I went to school in a muslim majority school where 'we' were treated terribly. Bullied, threatened and beaten daily. A gang of them even abducted the headmistress and beat her up for punishing a lad for some reason or other.

One of my friends was murdered by a gang of muslims, just for being in a muslim area in Oldham.

I work with muslims and my supervisor is muslim and the difference between the way he treats the non muslim staff and muslim staff is appaling. And the muslim staff know they can get away with treating us badly.

I used to work at Domino's which was staffed by muslims and I had to leave because of the racism I was subjected to.

Also, with all the world events going on that are instigated by that particular religion, you can't help but get miffed with them.

Also, I will point out that I treat everyone I meet as an individual and there were some nice muslim guys at school and that I've worked with that I was friends with. But they were in a very small minority.

I've never seen an asian girl in a car full of white men or heard of an asian girl being gang raped by white men or a muslim being murdered in a white area.

It seems to be only young British born, male muslims, too.

Like I said before, the Girls seem lovely.

What's going wrong with a lot of the young males?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> ship them back.


HERE HERE, SCUM


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> HERE HERE, SCUM


the problem is where do you ship them to? once they produce a uk passport (thats probaly a fvcking fraud anyway) not alot you can do. :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This makes me sick to my stomach.

Regardless of race colour or creed these bastards have ruined this kids life for there own gratification. I have two daughters and l would personally cut every one of there throats and not loose a wink of sleep.

I hope they get a visit whilst inside.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

scum


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> When I lived there I worked with ONE pakistani lad who was ace.... thats the only reason I couldn't call myself racist at the time either, IMO if you dont hate them all you cant really be lol. I've met a few since who were ok but not many. I will admit I dislike the majority (or should I say the ones who conform to the stereotype....) but not all. And its the males I dislike. I've no issue with the women so it means I cant really be full on racist I guess lol. Also - I dislike them for how they behave - not for their nationality - and thats the key point I think.
> 
> I've not got a prob with other nationalities really... Indians are in the main ok for example....
> 
> Kinda the same with black ppl..... The vast majority are great but there is a certain "type" that give others a bad reputation and p1ss some ppl off... the wannabe gangster types for example.


And I suppose the white chavs with the fake gold sovereign rings who drink turbo lightning and hang around shop corners robbing old ladies and scaring regular folk with their bull terriers are 'ay ok'. And I suppose the type I've just described have never comiited child rape/elderly rape or torture for that matter

No I dont suppose you can be a full on racist, not really


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Happened in my hometown, and I knew one of them. Went to school with him.
> 
> Also, I guess you could say I do have an agenda with muslims.
> 
> ...


Maybe the same thing as whats wrong with a lot of the white young males in this country. They're both ****ed up.

Everything you have just said above, I could easily reverse and instead of muslims I would be writing about white british people (men and women) and you talking about never hearing about an asian girl in a white mans car or asians being raped or being murdered in a white man area, all I have to say to that is either you dont want to know whats going on outside your own area and are just plain ignorant or indifferent to it or you dont know what you are talking about and are simply talking out of your a**

Anyway, you're talking about rape and sexual abuse to a child right? So why is it that the majority of rapists and child sex offenders in the world and in the UK come from a caucasian white background. Come to think of it you could even throw serial killers into the mix aswell.

Note I did say the majority and not all before someone thinks i'm being racist. This kind of crap happens all over the world, different religions, different colours, different creeds but you seemed to have missed this point and have instead started up another anti muslim campaign because in your own words 'You dont like them' and you were treated badly and bullied by muslims. So you've had bad experiences with muslims but that doesn't mean everyone of them is like you say, just like all the white british aren't exactly as I say.

Food for thought


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

littlesimon said:


> True, it's due next year.
> 
> According to the stats 42 million whites, 3 million asians, 1.5 million blacks.
> 
> Ok, so people may disagree with the percentage figures, but there's no way whites are a minority in England.


I haven't read the whole thread but i do agree with this...In certain areas such as those mentioned whites are in the extreme minority but as a whole nowhere near....Most inner cities are cultural couldron but got to middle England and you'll not see a foreigner (apart from poles as we know the sneaky little fcukers have infiltrated everywhere)

Personally I don't give two fcuks on the skin colour...If someone's decent then they are decent, if they're a cnut they're a cnut end of......

No offence meant to any Polish members as it was written in jest...  :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

the_game said:


> Maybe the same thing as whats wrong with a lot of the white young males in this country. They're both ****ed up.
> 
> Everything you have just said above, I could easily reverse and instead of muslims I would be writing about white british people (men and women) and you talking about never hearing about an asian girl in a white mans car or asians being raped or being murdered in a white man area, all I have to say to that is either you dont want to know whats going on outside your own area and are just plain ignorant or indifferent to it or you dont know what you are talking about and are simply talking out of your a**
> 
> ...


Good post mate.....

People, let's keep this thread civil plz. I've been absent for a while so you've had an easy ride for a few months, but no fear, the grumpy little cnut is back....


----------



## Alex84 (Jul 27, 2010)

Seems like this is happening more and more


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Add to the sentiments above...

These guys are scum regardless of their background, how can someone even imagine doing this. You get these kinds in all race, background etc, there is no place in society for this, simple these people should be punished heavily.

Seems like there are a few areas that 'whites' are not allowed, must say I have not come across any. This not acceptable and I can understand people's experiences are not good as the consequences of this. Please don't judge a whole race\background because of this, as this is not true reflection  . You do get decent people with Pakistani backgrounds in shops, workplaces and other institutes. Agree, you may not get a good experience with the 'street thugs'.

I think Robsta sums it up really.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> In a number of London Boroughs whites are the minority race.
> 
> I live in Brent - it's one of them.
> 
> ...


I think you may find some areas of the UK, the complete opposite. May be a case in your area, it is not reflective of the country as a whole


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> ship them back.


Yes. But in the pieces.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

you can get chavvy whites drinking booze outside

pakistani muslim lads acting up giving the term 'Asians' (indian hindu's and panjabi's included) a bad name ,

get dodgey people in all race and creeds


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

This country would probably function better if it had more Poles over here imo.

When I first read this story it provoked a semi-racist reaction out of me, making me thinking "Those motherfudgers (or similar), go home blahblah!" but after thinking about it logically this is probably what the story is designed to do. Get a reaction, get people talking and sell more papers.

It would still be sick if it was whites on whites, but because they're targeting whites people are up in arms.

How many times have we read about Catholic priests touching up children and being protected by the church. If that happened with Islam it'd cause a sh1tstorm, so you can remove the farce that is religion immediately.

I'm getting sick of this bullsh1t attempted segregation that's being applied everywhere, whoever it's by. It's going to end up in a riot one way or another.

The government should hurry up and sort out the situation of immigration and the EU before some serious sh1t happens (srs bsns indeed)

I agree with the sentiments of these 9 should be forced to chew on their own and each other genitalia for dinner. They are pretty screwed in the head if that's the kind of stuff that they get their jolly's off to. I don't have a daughter but I know that I'd happily take the job of flicking the electric chair switch to ON.

Any sentence that starts off with "I'm not racist but..." is usually a bad one lol.

Also, I'm white


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Robsta said:


> No offence meant to any Polish members as it was written in jest...  :whistling:


I love the Polish, especially the ones with nice chesticles and backsides. :whistling:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

With regard to peoples comments about pakistani males preying on young girls, this may well be true. I have been to Iraq, Afghan, and work closely with a lot of Pakistani's and this is the way of their culture. But lets not forget we, the English, allowed girls to be married by law as young as 12 until the 1900s. It's part of their culture and their way, and yes we may say its wrong and shouldn't be allowed but there's not much we can do, outside of this country. This thread is drifting into another thread about race, which is wrong. Peadophilia happens in all races.

In Iraq a man tried to sell me a 10 year old boy for "jiggy, jiggy", and another man asked one of the lads to take his 14 year old daughter away back to england as his wife so she could have a better life. But at the same time our interpreter went nuts when we told him, and said it was disgusting and told us that not everyone thinks that way. In England we have a so called culture of being football hooligan scrotes, and drinking too much, but not everyone does it. It is unfair to lable an enitre race on what some, or even a majority do.

And on another note some of the most hospitable people I have ever had the privalige of meeting are from the Middle East. I've had marsh Arabs in Iraq offer me what little food they have, because its polite. Afghani locals have done the same, offered food and drink when they have nothing. And in the UK, whenever I am at the office I visit regularly which is all pakistani, they always offer food and drink, and I'm not talking a quick sarnie, I mean big plates of food that take some effort to prepare.

As I said, it unfair to label an entire race/population on the acts of some


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Good post pete dude. Very well backed up which is what we like to see on uk-m.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Interesting.

According to the census the ethnic group most victimised by crime were mixed race.

Mixed Race: 46%

Asians: 30%

Blacks and whites just under 30%.

"In 2002/03, the risk of being the victim of a racially motivated incident was higher for members of minority ethnic groups than for White people. Four per cent of Mixed race people, 3 per cent of Asians, 2 per cent of Black people, and 2 per cent of those from a 'Chinese or other' background had experienced a crime they thought was racially motivated in the previous 12 months. This compared with less than 1 per cent of White people"

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/cci/nugget.asp?id=467

Of course these are just statistics which will have a certain amount of errors and is also dependent on people reporting crimes.

I just can't believe how people can think Whites are a minority in England. I've been to many a place all over the country where I stick out like a cherry on a cream cake :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> I've been to many a place all over the country where I stick out like a cherry on a cream cake :lol:


I know exactly how you feel, except I can't walk out the house without sticking out like a sore thumb. Does my head in sometimes.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Happened in my hometown, and I knew one of them. Went to school with him.
> 
> Also, I guess you could say I do have an agenda with muslims.
> 
> ...


Well firstly i'd like to start off by saying im sorry to hear about your past bullying and bad experiences with these so called "muslims". However, i do stress that you are narrow minded probably due to this very reason of having a bad past/current relations with such people. I was brought up in extremely rough areas. I heard assualts of all different types and from every colour. Im currently working as a solicitor. However, even at my firm we have a mix bunch of people of all races, ethnicity, colour. The thing is we are always treated as one big family regardless of faiths, religion, colour, etc. My brother is the boss and its his firm but hes a real generous person and looks after everyone equally. Funnily enough we got a case today where an English guy is accused of assaulting a Sikh. Now we have to put emotions aside and represent this guy and not once has any issues of colour, race come into it. Like i said im sorry if you had bad experiences but maybe its time for you to move on and see the bigger world. Give everyone a chance and not just those in one region of the country.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

UnitedFan said:


> This country would probably function better if it had more Poles over here imo.
> 
> When I first read this story it provoked a semi-racist reaction out of me, making me thinking "Those motherfudgers (or similar), go home blahblah!" but after thinking about it logically this is probably what the story is designed to do. Get a reaction, get people talking and sell more papers.
> 
> ...


Off topic but you a Man Utd Fan? If so :beer: oh and thats not beer being offered its a protein shake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

littlesimon said:


> I just can't believe how people can think Whites are a minority in England. I've been to many a place all over the country where I stick out like a cherry on a cream cake :lol:


i don't think people feel that whites are the minority throughout the country but just in their area/city....

where i live the minority is certainly Asian/blacks and to be fair i travel around the country and this is the same in most areas.....

i spend alot of time in the Heathrow area and this is definitely a very populated area for Asians but i find everyone i have encountered to be good people.....

these pieces of scum that committed this crime should not be judged on their religion/colour/race but on the crime they committed


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i don't think people feel that whites are the minority throughout the country but just in their area/city....
> 
> where i live the minority is certainly Asian/blacks and to be fair i travel around the country and this is the same in most areas.....
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeh, this was mentioned on the radio today that someone on a report left out the fact of there ethnic state.........

What the f' has that got to do with it, scum is scum no matter who you are.....kick the life out of them for the crime not what race.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Peoples elbow, every time.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gbros said:


> Well firstly i'd like to start off by saying im sorry to hear about your past bullying and bad experiences with these so called "muslims". However, i do stress that you are narrow minded probably due to this very reason of having a bad past/current relations with such people. I was brought up in extremely rough areas. I heard assualts of all different types and from every colour. Im currently working as a solicitor. However, even at my firm we have a mix bunch of people of all races, ethnicity, colour. The thing is we are always treated as one big family regardless of faiths, religion, colour, etc. My brother is the boss and its his firm but hes a real generous person and looks after everyone equally. Funnily enough we got a case today where an English guy is accused of assaulting a Sikh. Now we have to put emotions aside and represent this guy and not once has any issues of colour, race come into it. Like i said im sorry if you had bad experiences but maybe its time for you to move on and see the bigger world. Give everyone a chance and not just those in one region of the country.


It's nothing to do with colour or even being from another country.

My best friend is black and from Portugal. Another good friend is from Nigeria. My ex-girlfriend was Indian.

I don't consider myself narrow minded, and you're right, race doesn't come into it.

People have remarked about British yob culture. I dislike that way of life, too.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The way I see it....any fcukers with attitude, no work ethic and most of all no manners or respect should be fcuked off to Mount Icelandicvolcandunnothefcukinname and pushed over the edge, absolutely no room for them in society whatsoever, whether white, black, pink or like me multi-fcukin-coloured....


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

Pete James2 said:


> No, you couldn't.
> 
> Please cite a source validating your claim.
> 
> ...


Ok guy,

Firstly all of your statistics seem to be from the US, Norway, Sweden. But nothing from the UK and thats what I am talking about. Who gives a **** about those other countries?

Secondly how can I be a racist if i am white british. Why am i racist for pointing out that our own race have comitted atrocies on par with what these guys have done and if you're one of those guys who believes that our race has never done anything bad and we're always the victims then just keep that head of yours firmly buried in the sand.

I'm just being a realist, What these guys did was unquestionably appalling and they should be whipped to death for it, but what I'm saying is that other colours and other races do this kind of **** too and they're all scum and they should all be treated equally no matter what their colour, race or religion.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

the_game said:


> I'm just being a realist, What these guys did was unquestionably appalling and they should be whipped to death for it, but what I'm saying is that other colours and other races do this kind of **** too and they're all scum and they should all be treated equally no matter what their colour, race or religion.


Spot on.

The people responsible for this crime are scum regardless of their creed. But why is there an emphasis being put on them being "Pakistani men"?

In the last few months we had Raol Moat, the dude that went on a killing spree in Cumbria, the guy that killed three women and partially ate their bodies in Yorkshire.

All white British. Yet I don`t remember seeing anyone making an issue of their nationality or ethnicity...

I think a number of people just use events like this as an excuse to spout their small minded nonsense.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pete please try to debate with others without sounding like you know it all please then the debate will be interesting to many...

you make some valid points but don't dismiss the views of others just because they are not the same as yours or because they do not back up their opinion with a load of cut and paste stats....


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

they should suffer the worst torture in history for that !! stuff like that makes me really really angry !! i mean like tortures within an inch of there life then leave them to come round then torture them again ! on live tv !! make sure they make an example of them dirty scum f***ers !!!!!


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

the things i really want to say will get me banned for life if i type them.... just know i feel very VERY strong about making britain white again


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I don't like seeing threads like this. We ALL know these atrocities go on all over the world, need we see it on a bodybuilding forum. What's the desired effect? Outrage? Inspire racism?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, it is true that the race has nothing to do with these horrendous things, it's the person itself, even if it's white black pakistani or yellow... OK said this, but one thing is for certain, STADISTICS SHOW THAT SHI*T BASTERDS THAT RAPE LITTLE KIDS, ARE MAINLY FOREIGNERS WITHOUT ANY LEGAL PERMISION TO BE IN THE COUNTRY, THAT WE PAY TAX TO FEED THEM... I'm only being realistic, not racist.

Over here in Spain, Barcelona, the fkers that go into houses beating the hell out of the family while they sleep, raping, abusing kids, and many other ARE mainly foreigners from South america, Pakistan, Romania...

So it makes me go to the conclusion of: If they were no pakistani or similar in our country would of this happened? I'm quite sure that crime would drop at least 80%, I know they are a lot of pakistani thay are good people and they work hard... But on the other hand, If it takes not having any of them in the country in order to not having this kind of news of these 9 pieces of sh**t... So be it.

I'm sorry if it sounds so hard, but I'm sick of hearing friggin "latino pony" beating up couples enjoying a quiet night, in groups of 10 stealing all their money and valuables on them.

I wish someday any of these fckers gives it a try on me.

And sorry again, but this kind of news brings out the devil inside me.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to bring this up, but my girlfriend was abused when she was 7 by her step dad... He was a foreigner. And she had some pretty psicological sh*t for many years because of this.


----------

